# Montana fishing.



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm out in Montana and thought I'd post a few pics.
The Jefferson River

The Gallatin

Also hit the Yellowstone river inside the park.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome. Great pics. Have fun. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Someday


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Where's the fish, bro?! Can't believe you're missing deer season for some lousy trout!

I hear the best way to catch those worthless fish is with a single hook, splitshot, and nightcrawler...the trick is, ya gotta wait till ya really feel the bite before setting the hook, then ya might even wanna let em take it a bit more! 

LMAO, have a nice trip and get back quick cuz the deer woods is calling your name!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. Brings back some fond memories.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

How long you staying??? Any other spots you're hitting up??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

WILDCATWICK said:


> How long you staying??? Any other spots you're hitting up??
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I flew out on Sunday and will be back in Michigan Saturday then plan to be in a tree stand on Sunday. Here is a shot on the Missouri yesterday.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I also hit the Firehole river and Mallard creek in Yellowstone on Monday.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

Great pics! Took my family to Montana years ago and stayed at the 320 Ranch on the Gallatin River near Big Sky. Great memories and great fishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

